# Sydney Harbour Trevally Slaughter 27 August



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great read gatesy
cant wait to see pics


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy good to read of the successful fishing and also the good turnup of akffers, and the conditions looked good as well.

The camera takes a good pic also mate :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done guys. You certainly made the right choice. Will have to join you out there next time


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all for an eventful morning, good to meet up with even more of you. I knew you guys were getting into the fish, with four or five landed before I had to leave.

The morning was going fine for me, the yak was performing pretty well until it came to anchoring up. As soon as the anchor went down the first time I started taking on water into the cockpit from the smaller waves. The bigger waves were fine. I had to lift anchor, drift and bail out the water. I started to see Gatesy & Paul getting into the fish so I had another go at anchoring again, started to get bites straight away, but again took on more water. The small bit of fishing (about 6 drops to the bottom) I did resulted in a bite every time, but no hook ups  , but I think my 1/0 hook might have been a bit big and I couldn't get into the rear hatch for fear of too much water entering the hull :shock: . I did a real quick check inside the rear hatch and that revealed about 5 cm of water (I don't think I closed it properly  ) so decided to call it a day. Tried to pull up the anchor and it was wedged solid same as Gatesy so out came the knife before I really drowned the hull.

Paddle back was uneventful, but slow due to the water in the hull, but I've learnt a valuable lesson about the capabilities of my yak in her current configuration. I think I will be on reasonably flat water from now on until I can get something sorted out. I think it might be time for a cockpit drain linked to a pump :wink: , this should see me out in all conditions :twisted: 
Cheers.....Nick


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great read Gatesy, sounds like everyone had a ball and you had a great day for it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjRdGMAABhfgAASQKcACIGgEAA/7/4gIACVDPCnqDTT0mQGgHqBqp+TRpMpkzUe1J6QeSCAV7hd0j7sbXxvuredqJx9hknVx+yRrtykR2R9auMQ8+yPQbzYwZSJApaqYuQpRaVyRWcEV2Z7ufRB+D0nGshrQ7vPRRxZSlq6j6wYwc85AolhJxzwraKJkGXlDQKUIICl+pbJLZDb+LuSKcKEhcaLoxg=


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

What great morning!      
I had my first trevally from Yak
followed by 7 more trevally 3 yellow tail and a leather jacket for good measure... It's Monday morn and the smile is still on my face.

As Gatesy said the conditions were perfect Sun, light to no breeze, and fish ... lots of fish... this has gone down as my best day out in the yak since i started playing in the adventure 

A big thanks to Ken, Gatesy and John for their fishing tips, coming from a sailing / kayaking background and just getting into the fishing side of things they have all helped me with the little tips along the way... There is a heap of things to learn :shock:

And to JT for his 11 secret Fish and spices burley.... Mr JT It was great to catch up for a fish...

Mr Flump it was good to finally put a face to a name and hopefully u will manage to rig up your drain system and make it out again soon  
( Nice Yak btw 8) )

Can't wait till next trip
Hope this becomes a regular event,

Cheers Pauly.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

What to add? The lads have pretty much said it all.

It was a fantastic day and we were like kids in a candy store with Dad's credit card. The fish finder was going balistic with up to 30 fish identified at any one time. The trev's just kept coming up one after the other. It was 21 Trevally, 3 slimy Mackarel and 2 yellow tails for me. I kept 7 for a feed for last night and tonight and the rest went back. Absolutely delicious!

I thought it was hilarious when this little kid on a boat anchored nearby was screaming at Gatesy with his rod in the rod holder "your rod, your rod...you've got one on the line" as Gatsey in a slightly bored tone replied with "yea, I know I know". These guys in the boat anchored closest sat actionless with their rods in their hands just watching us pulling them in. "What are you useing...lures or something?" was the question. We way outfished them which was a blow to the groin of the stink boating community I reckon 

All up a beaut day with great company (although I did find it a little unnecessary when Gatesy announced that he thought that I "cast like a b*tch"  )

Look forward to next time fellas.

John


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

It's all true


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The unfortunate thing about this incident John is Gatsey is unlikely to ever let you forget it (eg my tipping incident). Just think yourself lucky he didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get it on film.

It could be worse I suppose you could have been caught with your pants down. Now where did I leave that photo?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great report guys, wish those little silver fellas came this far north, will have to venture down the coast a bit and smash some up some time.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Alright. I'll come clean. I was supposed to keep all this highly confidential but I am not going to take any crap from Gatsey on this.

Whilst Sunday may have appeared as a harmless fun day for most on our trip I had actually been contracted by Peril to test the strength of the Prowler 13 hull as part of his new yak selection process. The brief: to pound the hull as many times as possible at high speed using lead. The obvious solution was to use an Uzi however considering Peril specifically asked that the operation be kept low key an alternative had to be found. The solution? Simple but highly effective. Tie up next to Gatsey with a light rod under the pretense of trying to get some Trevs and then go at it. Nothing too obvious though. Once every 10 casts should do it.

Goal achieved.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How you drew the gimp conclusion is well beyond my imagination but it gave me a laugh none the less 

Does anyone know if these trevally are an annual phenomenum and are particularly seasonal? Seems that there are quiet a few around according to reports.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT, i know that Trevally tend to 'come on' in numbers over the winter months when most other fish tend to shut down. However I've alwsy found that they stay pretty close to structure and need to be enticed with a good burley stream. Off the ends of the container wall in Botany BAy they are in plague proportions and every bait gets hammered by the little buggers.

was there a reef or structure where you were fishing?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My old gym suit is up for sale if your interested JT. It just needs a new mouth zipper as the old one has worn.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Mouth zipper worn due to over use perhaps Greg :lol:

JT


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

looks like it was nice day to be out. the trevally certainly give a good account for themself.... it is hard sometimes to guess if it is a salmon or trevally when they hit a metal slug.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Fair effort gents, 5 in 15 is reeling em in :!: Any chance the Sydney to Hobart maybe delayed due to a healthy berley trail this year Kraley?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nothing makes me happier than hearing about yak fishers outfishing stinkboaters - great effort and report fellas.

I've only caught a handful of silver trevs, but they are reputed to have one of the softest mouths of any fish. There is a joke begging to be told here about soft mouths, Rawprawn and a worn out gimp-suit mouth zipper, but I'm not going there :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Oh,

No body is allowed to say Uzi on the internet anymore. Nor AK47 or L1A2 or even BB 

But Ill not start on this thread, or Ill be bitchin for days. Im not even sure that "soft plastic" is really allowed :wink:

Im off now
Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Its good to see you get amoungst them and give the stink boaters a fishing lesson :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a great time after I left   . Those racing yaks really annoyed me on the way back in as they were buzzing past me at what seem like 15 knots, that was until one of them fell off :twisted: , nearly fell off my yak laughing as I went past him :lol: :lol: :lol: , he wasn't impressed :twisted: and was squeeling cos the water was only 14 degrees


----------

